# Anyone know what this drill press is?



## Vince_O (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok so I found this the other day with a newer band saw at my buddies place. Never knew he had it cause it was covered up with parts and stuff in the corner. I like the look of it, it looks kinda like the paint on my little Atlas lathe. It works, as heavy as all get out. All Im out is the cost of a lunch for it. 

Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it might be an Atlas or possibly a Delta.  More pictures would help plus the distance from the drill chuck,


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks like a little Delta to me. I have a floor model that look a lot like it. Google antique Delta drill press and you can find a lot of photos to compare it to.


----------



## Bellwether (Mar 30, 2014)

the belt guard and the tag in the casting appear to be Delta to me.


----------



## smirlex (Mar 30, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> Ok so I found this the other day with a newer band saw at my buddies place. Never knew he had it cause it was covered up with parts and stuff in the corner. I like the look of it, it looks kinda like the paint on my little Atlas lathe. It works, as heavy as all get out. All Im out is the cost of a lunch for it.
> 
> Any ideas what it is?
> 
> ...



I have an old Delta with the same sort of nose guard. It was not very hard to disassemble.


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 30, 2014)

Google Images search: antique delta drill press   

Ken


----------



## TAWP Tool (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a Delta 14" drill press. They are commonly called a DP-220 because of a casting number on the head casting, but that's not the official model number. Yours has a homemade rear belt guard. The one from the factory was cast iron and followed the contours of the front guard. Your motor appears to be an original Delta motor (probably 110v but could be 220v single phase) and has the motor "condom" on the bottom. If you can find a serial number (usually on a tag on the right side of the head casting as you face it), I can tell you the year that it was manufactured.

Much more info at www.vintagemachinery.org

Guy

- - - Updated - - -

I just spotted the pic of your serial number. Yours was made in 1944!

Guy


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep, Looks like a drill press to me.:roflmao:


----------



## clf (Mar 30, 2014)

it looks like my delta it's a good machine


----------



## orphan auto (Mar 30, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> Ok so I found this the other day with a newer band saw at my buddies place. Never knew he had it cause it was covered up with parts and stuff in the corner. I like the look of it, it looks kinda like the paint on my little Atlas lathe. It works, as heavy as all get out. All Im out is the cost of a lunch for it.
> 
> Any ideas what it is?
> 
> ...



I vote for OLD

:roflmao:


----------



## Vince_O (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Ray C (Mar 30, 2014)

Vince...  Limit your liability to lunch at McDonalds.


Ray


----------



## Wheels17 (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like this one, but benchtop and minus the medallion:

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=4301


----------

